# What color is this?



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I found this little girl and think she is striking. What color would you say she is?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Is it brindle?
I've been looking up photos of brindle puppies and that kind of looks like what I've been seeing
^_^


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It looks like that silver beige. Is that right silver beige?


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think her dam is silver. She has the most adorable little face! I was just wondering if the tips of her hair would gradually fade or gradually darken.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Usually dogs get lighter. So whatever color they start out they gradually get lighter especially in silvers.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Does the breeder not know what color? Looks sable to me, but hard to tell with just a head shot.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She looks like she'll be sable to me too.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a silver spoo at one time but she was very inky black until she started getting lighter. I've never seen a "silver" this color before. I really like her!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Yeah that puppy is a Sable and looks like it will be a very light Sable.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are some silver beige dogs.

























cafe au lait


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Gah I can't even figure out what the difference is. They look so similar. I'm guessing that the cafe starts out brown and clears to a light brown and has the brown pigment right? The silver beige has the black pigment.

What the world is a sable? Is that a new color?


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW! They are gorgeous!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Gah I can't even figure out what the difference is. They look so similar. I'm guessing that the cafe starts out brown and clears to a light brown and has the brown pigment right? The silver beige has the black pigment.
> 
> What the world is a sable? Is that a new color?


No, I am pretty sure Silver Beiges have brown pigment, as they start off brown.

Sable is like the colour of a Sheltland Sheepdog or a Rough Collie, the Lassie dog.

Silver Beiges are like silvery brown, and Cafes are like a milky coffee type colour


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

She sure is a cutie but after the initial inquiry the breeder will not get back with me. Don't know if it's me or them! LOL!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I would guess sable too, definately not silver beige. Take a lot of this pic of CH Alegria Shamus (and his littermates) as a puppy.

http://www.alegriapoodles.com/html/litters-mini.html


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Sable. 

It has black, brown and silver (silver beige?) hairs running through the coat. This would again be a disqualifying color in AKC because it is not 1 color.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

As much as I would LOVE to have this little girl, the breeder says she is going to be bigger than we would like. What a shame! I think she is darling.

Breeder says she is Sable!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I would guess sable too, definately not silver beige. Take a lot of this pic of CH Alegria Shamus (and his littermates) as a puppy.
> 
> http://www.alegriapoodles.com/html/litters-mini.html


Did anyone see the picture of the Silver mother poodle with her 4 wee babies following her?
It was so cute!


----------



## marii (Nov 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Usually dogs get lighter. So whatever color they start out they gradually get lighter especially in silvers.


By experience i can tell you that KPoos is right.
I've had two "black" poodles, with little whites in their puppy faces; and they have both turned silver.

So, i would say that your cute little puppy (she's adorableee!!) is silver! & gorgeous!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

a sable is like this when they are adults 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2961978867/in/set-72157606713559240/


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> a sable is like this when they are adults
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2961978867/in/set-72157606713559240/


wow that sable is nice, have never really liked it on poodles but that one I like


----------



## Lovedbypoodles (Nov 4, 2009)

Who is the breeder? If you know the breeder someone can probably tell you what she breeds as far as color. 
That puppy is adorable and I'm going with Silver beige too!


----------

